# Anyone no anything about.....Black Calvuses. I need advice



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello,

Bought Black Calvus on Monday, hes not very social , in fact i have seen his nose poke out of his chosen hiding place about 5 times. Will I get to see him, or is that it.

Has anyone kept these cool little guys before, if so is this normal. What are their habits ?

Many thanks

Leon


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a Yellow Calvus and it took about 2 weeks for him to start to become more social. Now he is use to his new home and he hardly ever hides. They are also very slow growing. It will take them 6 months just to reach an inch long. I have also read that they will get up to 6 inches, however in the aquarium they may only grow to 2-4 inches. I am just waiting to find out if that is true or not. Have fun with your new calvus.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks, yeah he is out and about more at the moment


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Update.

Oh by the way, he's fine now !
he has taken over the tank, established two hiding places now. He hides in one pot, when the Plec or RTB Shark goes in to the other he swims over and chases them out. Plec is twice the size !!


----------

